# TB4 Peptide



## Livebig14 (Oct 17, 2011)

Heres some info I found on the new Tb4 peptide.  Looks promising.

Product Description

Product Name: TB-500

Size: 

Molecular Formula: C212H350N56O78S 

Molecular Weight: 

CAS:77591-33-4 

Sequence (One-Letter Code): 

Sequence (Three-Letter Code):Ac-Ser-Asp-Lys-Pro-Asp-Met-Ala-Glu-Ile-Glu-Lys-Phe-Asp-Lys-Ser-Lys-Leu-Lys-Lys-Thr-Glu-Thr-Gln-Glu-Lys-Asn-Pro-Leu-Pro-Ser-Lys-Glu-Thr-Ile-Glu-Gln-Glu-Lys-Gln-Ala-Gly-Glu-Ser 


TB-500 is a synthetic version of the naturally occurring peptide present in virtually all human and animal cells, Thymosin Beta 4 (T??4). It is a first-in-class drug candidate that promotes the following*:

Endothelial (blood vessels) cell differentiation 
Angiogenesis (growth of new blood cells from pre-existing vessels) in dermal tissues 
Keratinocyte migration 
Collagen deposition; and 
Decreases inflammation. 
TB-500 offers many benefits to the equine world in performance racing. Recent trials by some of the world???s leading trainers on their prize winning equine members of both genders, have been credited by a huge boost in their race-day results, something long desired in the racing world.

These trials along with clinical trials have indicated the following benefits associated with the use of TB-500 on mares and stallions*:

Increase muscle growth with huge increases in endurance and strength noted 
Relaxed muscle spasm 
Improved muscle tone 
Increase the exchange of substance between cells 
Encourage tissue repair 
Stretches connective tissue 
Helps maintain flexibility 
Reduces inflammation of tissue in joint 
Enhances nutritional components in the animal 
Prevents the formations of adhesions and fibrous bands in muscles, tendons and ligaments.


----------



## getbig808 (Oct 18, 2011)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/research-chemicals/144115-t-4-a.html

even got a link to someone doing a log on it as we speak...  Enjoy


----------

